# SEALED,PORTED OR BANDPASS SUBWOOFER BOX?



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

WITH FOUR 10 INCH SUBS IN A 98 LINCOLN TOWN CAR.


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

depens on ur need power goals and drivers..a box is only... part more info is needed woofers amp electrical and so forth..


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

what subs? and chances are if you are asking then a bandpass is too complex for you to design and build so depending on your subs, music and listening habits it will be either sealed or ported....


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

CALI_LAC said:


> WITH FOUR 10 INCH SUBS IN A 98 LINCOLN TOWN CAR.


I'd go with a slot port box if you like low rolling bass like in Hip Hop/Rap or use sealed if you listen to rock music with 
more of the tight punching bass:thumbsup:


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

THANK YOU FOR ALL THE INFO.
I GOT TWO 10'S IN A SEALED BOX RIGHT NOW & ITS OK
HOMIE AT THE BEAT SHOP TOLD ME THAT FOUR 10'S IN A BANDPASS BOX WOULD BE BEST


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

HERE IS SOME PICS OF MY REAR DECK LID 
THERE IS A STOCK FACTORY HOLE UNDERNEATH IN THE CENTER
THE BUILDER PUT A PORT IN THE MIDDLE OF THE FIBERGLASS THINKING THE BASS WILL TRAVEL THROUGH IT
SO I WAS THINKING THAT A PORTED BOX OR BANDPASS BOX ON THE UPPER SHELF IN THE TRUNK WITH SINGLE PORT 
DIRECTLY UNDERNEATH THE STOCK FACTORY HOLE WILL FORCE BASS INTO CAR BUT IM NOT SURE SINCE IM NOT A BUILDER


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

That little ports not really gonna do mutch w/ 4 10's at all.Your gonna feel an hear it thru the seat if anythang


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

brand of 10's????power amp choice ..u never NEED anything in car audio..its about what u want for ur goals..


----------

